# Christian Trends



## Tyrese (Jul 26, 2017)

Does anyone else find Christian social media trends disturbing?

Here's a few examples:

1. Sharing how much they're loved by their spouse as if sharing it on social media is the way we determine if that's the case.

2. Informing the world how smart or godly their children are.

3. Sharing random dialogues with their spouse or children.

4. Sharing photos that are sensual and private (kissing, hot dates, etc.)

5. Pictures taken during family worship and then uploaded on social media.

6. Pictures of themselves reading the Bible and praying.

7. The keys to their new house.

8. Quotes from Tim Keller, Mark Driscoll, and other New Calvinist who spend a good deal of time criticizing traditional Reformed Theology.

9. letting us know who they're hanging out with and what they're talking about.

I mean the list can on and on. I'm not saying these things are limited to Christian (social media) circles, or that all of these things are sinful. It's just frustrating when your news feed gets clogged with this stuff all day long. I had to disable my social media accounts two or three months back because of this. At times I feel what's posted on social media is inconsistent with what we may know about folks in reality.

To be honest, I know that I'm loved by my wife, my children know a good deal of Biblical truth, we have family worship, etc., and yet I feel that these things matter most to our 'Father who is in the secret place.' What is there to get out of vain glory on social media.

Reactions: Amen 1


----------



## Tyrese (Jul 26, 2017)

I also think it's worth saying how much I appreciate The Puritan Board. On the PB we're blessed by the wisdom of seasoned Christians. When I log on, I'm not bombarded by people bragging about everything that's going on in their lives.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RamistThomist (Jul 26, 2017)

#7 caught me by surprise. Never seen that before. The rest are annoying. I am wary when people post pics of kids on Facebook. Too many child predators out there. The rest of those trends are just silly. That one can be dangerous.


----------



## Pilgrim (Jul 26, 2017)

10. Pastors informing the world how smokin hot their wives are. 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Edm (Jul 26, 2017)

I'm assuming you are speaking of Facebook? I have never joined, and for years I have thought that some people have used it as a " hey, look at me!" Avenue. I know not everyone does that, and I'm sure it is a useful tool to some, but I'm not one.


----------



## JTB.SDG (Jul 26, 2017)

I really think this needs to be addressed in the church, from the pulpit. This is a very, very important issue for our time. We are more blessed today than any other generation because of technology. I can download (for FREE) almost anything that has ever been written by any Puritan from times past; the library of the whole world is at my fingertips, and in most cases, I can even search for key words (like covenant, baptism, seed, etc). At the same time, the same technology can be really dangerous for our souls. p0rnography is taboo but gets talked about sometimes. I think social media hardly ever really, truly gets addressed in the church, but it absolutely needs to. I think one of the biggest dangers is just how it seems to cultivate our egos. I remember one brother sharing excerpts from a book he was going to publish in the upcoming few months. I don't know what his motives were in doing it. But people would reply things that, if it were ME, would just completely soak my ego and be extremely dangerous for my heart. 

Another issue related to this is not just what we're posting and why, but when and how often we log in/on. The same thing relates to PB, at least for me. Why do I check my email 20 times a day? Why am I trying to feed my heart with news/blogs/NFL/etc when what it really needs is to unload its many anxieties about so many things on Jesus? Anyways, I think 1) this is a very fair question; 2) it's a question all of us should be asking ourselves, and 3) it's something that should really not only be addressed, but addressed OFTEN in the church in this generation.


----------



## arapahoepark (Jul 26, 2017)

I have noticed these things and find them bizarre partially because I am an introvert and pretty private. Most things I share with really close friends and family. They are few but, special and therefore close.
I got off of facebook due to everybody, I speak generally, sharing every single tiny thing, and my facebook 'friends' were all from my high school in upper middle (or many places upper class) class suburbia. As you can imagine that probably exacerbated that tendency, Christian or otherwise.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ZackF (Jul 27, 2017)

In other threads I've talked about my curtailing social media in my battle over distractions. Also, for the most part, I don't care about the minutia of people's live that I no longer have any contact with. For me to 'befriend' folks involves more than scrolling through their vacation photos and 'liking' this or that. I believe God brings people in and out my life at His pleasure. Now if God's providence directs my regular and ongoing life to an old friend that is different. I don't need FB for those that I'm been in closer contact with.

Reactions: Like 1 | Amen 1


----------



## JTB.SDG (Jul 27, 2017)

Having said what I said, I want to clarify I'm not against Facebook. It's how my wife largely keeps up with her (big) extended family. It's great to see pictures of cousins, etc. And it also helps them stay more connected with us since we live overseas.


----------



## Tyrese (Jul 27, 2017)

Pilgrim said:


> 10. Pastors informing the world how smokin hot their wives are.
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk



I've seen this one many many times. I guess this is there way of proving they're 'the husband of one wife.' By telling us how smoking hot their wives are they're proving they have eyes for no one else. It may be true, but proclaiming it on social media doesn't prove anything about anyone.


----------



## KGP (Jul 27, 2017)

I often wonder if the internet is the great delusion in Revelation. It allows one to pursue limitless opportunities to limitless ends with the greatest of ease.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Edward (Jul 27, 2017)

Tyrese said:


> 1. Sharing how much they're loved by their spouse as if sharing it on social media is the way we determine if that's the case.



My initial reaction to that one is that it looks like fertile ground for a direct marketing campaign by divorce lawyers. 



Tyrese said:


> 2. Informing the world how godly their children are.



And that one: "How courageous they are to tell the world how clueless they are". 



Tyrese said:


> 6. Pictures of themselves reading the Bible and praying.



Obviously, someone who isn't reading the Bible. 
"And when thou prayest, be not as the hypocrites: for they love to stand and pray in the Synagogues, and in the corners of the streets, because they would be seen of men. Verily I say unto you, they have their reward. But when thou prayest, enter into thy chamber: and when thou hast shut thy door, pray unto thy Father which is in secret, and thy Father which seeth in secret, shall reward thee openly."

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jomawh (Jul 27, 2017)

I left Facebook for pretty much these reasons. It is built, quite-intentionally, to make people as insecure and logorrheic as possible, while Reformed FB groups inevitably collapse into cancer.

I really just became tired of the Kinist, #datpostmil, support-AHA-or-you're-apostate, Plexus, Marinov-is-the-new-Bahnsen, "I'M MORE CONFESSIONAL THAN YOU," and "IF YOU'RE NOT 100% ON THE STREETS PROTESTING ABORTION YOU'RE CULPABLE IN INFANT MURDER" meme spam.

Honestly glad the Puritan Board has the strong moderation.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Edward (Jul 27, 2017)

jomawh said:


> Honestly glad the Puritan Board has the strong moderation.



Even though I've been on the receiving end a few times, I'll give that

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## arapahoepark (Jul 27, 2017)

Edward said:


> Even though I've been on the receiving end a few times, I'll give that


Who'd kick you off Edward? You're the life of the party!


----------



## Pergamum (Jul 28, 2017)

Facebook is a tool of communication. It works well at that. Folks use the newspaper for stupid reasons as well, I still like the newspaper. Facebook is the same. In real life, folks talk about the same stupid stuff as on Facebook... and kids and pets and meals and vacation pics make up a lot of people's lives. Nothing unholy there. And it sure is a lot easier to message someone than call and wait for them to pick up and talk to them on the phone (at a time that might not be the best for them). 

I have also noticed the following: (Not saying anyone is doing this here...but could be)...sometimes when people talk about not using Facebook I am reminded of a homeschooling family I know that managed to work the phrase, "Well, we don't have a television" into many conversations.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cymro (Jul 28, 2017)

I would not know how to use it, nor would want to use it. Maybe it's a generation thing on my part, but the need to disclose private matters, trivia and matters of taste is beyond my grasp. This morning's BBC news reported that a former England Soccer captain had put on instagram that he was away on holiday. Consequently thieves broke into his house and robbed jewellery and artefacts worth thousands of pounds. Youngsters also reveal lots of family matters in their communications.


----------



## Edward (Jul 28, 2017)

arapahoepark said:


> Who'd kick you off Edward? You're the life of the party!



Either I've mellowed, or I've worn them down. It's been a while since I've gotten more than a deleted post. 

One practice I've had, and would commend to others - I've never whined, complained, or pushed back when I've gotten points. It isn't my board, I don't run it, and I post at sufferance. On the other hand, no one makes me post here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jul 28, 2017)

I'm sure it's the latter.


Edward said:


> Either I've mellowed, or I've worn them down.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## RamistThomist (Jul 28, 2017)

The only praiseworthy trend on Facebook is trolling CNN.


----------



## JimmyH (Jul 28, 2017)

FB brings to mind Andy Warhol's celebrated quote, "Everyone will have their fifteen minutes of fame." People posting 'selfies' constantly is one annoyance, vulgar language is another. I scan it but rarely post there.


----------



## Steve Curtis (Jul 28, 2017)

jomawh said:


> logorrheic


LOVE that word!: "pathologically excessive and often incoherent talkativeness or wordiness..."
[http://www.dictionary.com/browse/logorrheic]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pilgrim (Jul 28, 2017)

Tyrese said:


> I've seen this one many many times. I guess this is there way of proving they're 'the husband of one wife.' By telling us how smoking hot their wives are they're proving they have eyes for no one else. It may be true, but proclaiming it on social media doesn't prove anything about anyone.



And as if men didn't need an excuse, some will then check out his wife to see just how "smokin' hot" she is.


----------



## Thran (Jul 28, 2017)

I have considered leaving Facebook. My concern is with their business model; their entire business is selling my personal data. They aren't holding gigabytes of it because of generosity. Everything I do thereon is recorded, even my activity on other websites which use a Facebook sharer is recorded through cookies and JavaScript. 

The thought leaves me uncomfortable, but then it is very convenient for keeping up with friends, especially planning events.


----------



## dece870717 (Jul 28, 2017)

This topic reminded me of this parody type video

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tyrese (Jul 28, 2017)

dece870717 said:


> This topic reminded me of this parody type video



That's really funny.


----------



## bookslover (Jul 28, 2017)

Personally, I think Facebook is boring. I much prefer Twitter (even though young people don't seem to like it). If you curate your Twitter feed thoughtfully and carefully, there's some pretty interesting stuff out there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BG (Jul 29, 2017)

I wonder if social media is a poor substitute for real relationships maybe people would rather have a fake relationship on something like fakebook over against a real relationship. I have heard through the rumor mill that social media is a great place to get in contact with an old flame.# discount divorce attorneys on line


----------



## dece870717 (Jul 29, 2017)

BG said:


> I wonder if social media is a poor substitute for real relationships maybe people would rather have a fake relationship on something like fakebook over against a real relationship. I have heard through the rumor mill that social media is a great place to get in contact with an old flame.# discount divorce attorneys on line



It is interesting how we are more socially connected yet people themselves are more anti-social, especially the newer generations; you have teenagers coming in for interviews for a job and they can hardly make eye-contact with their employer and they are less empathetic which I think social media is a cause of because you are more disconnected from the person(s) you are interacting with and thus learn to be as such out in the real world. 

Without a doubt, this new world is on the path to exponential destruction, the true God is not known even among those that are called Christians, and false gods dominate the minds of all men, media has disconnected us from others ultimately, and thus has made us completely distracted, unthinking, and uncaring. So much more could be said but I'll end my rant here lol.


----------

